# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Թե՞յ, թե՞ սուրճ

## Արամ

Թեյ թե Սուրճ՞ :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

*Միանշանակ ՉԱՅ … 
Ես չայի գիժ եմ :*

----------


## Dayana

> *Միանշանակ ՉԱՅ … 
> Ես չայի գիժ եմ :*


 :Blush:  Միանում եմ AristocraT-ին  :Wink:  Չայիկ  :Nyam:

----------


## Սամվել

Վինի պուխի ասած համ նրանից համ նրանից  :Jpit:

----------


## John

հաց, պանիր, կարագ: բանկանաբար չայի հետ…

----------


## Արամ

> հաց, պանիր, կարագ: բանկանաբար չայի հետ…


 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## unknown

Միանշանակ      ՍՈՒՐՃ :Rolleyes:

----------


## Արամ

Եկեք մի հատ "ՉԱՅ" դնեմ, "ԶԱԼՈՒՄ" ուտենք :LOL:

----------


## impression

սու՜րճ, էլի, էլի, էլի  :Smile: 
էլ չկա՞  :Sad:

----------


## Երկնային

_Երկուսն էլ… առաջ ավելի շատ սուրճ էի խմում, հիմա` թեյ…  
բայց որ մտածում եմ… տարբերություն չկա, նայած տրամադրության…_

----------


## Norton

Սու՛րճ :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Պատանցեվայտ  :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Լոքշ հարցում ա  :LOL: 
իսկ ես ամեն օր հետևյալն եմ անում
Թեյ, սուրճ… հաց պանի

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, որ բաղաձայնի վրա հարցական նշան դրվի, էն էլ ո՞րը՝ Ճ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Sunny Stream

*Միանշանակ ու միմիայն թեյ!!!!!*  :Tongue: 
... հաց ու պանրով  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Թե՞յ, թե՞ սուրճ. հաստատ միայն թեյ՝ դեղաբույսերից, մասնավորապես՝ դաղձի։
Սուրճից զզվում եմ  :Bad:  ու շատ գոհ եմ, որ զզվում եմ։  :Tongue: 

Իսկ «հաց, պանիր կարագ» սիրում եմ, բայց «հաց, պանիր կարագի» հակադրումը թեյին ու սուրճին, ճիշտն ասած, չհասկացա...  :Dntknw:

----------


## Դեկադա

Վերջերս  սկսել  եմ  ավելի  շատ  թեյ  խմել,  իսկ  սուրճը` հասցրել  ամենամինիմալի// օրվա  ընթացքում  մեկ  անգամ//    ու  ասեմ  թայըմպումը // հիմնականում  ուրց,  դաղձ//  շատ   արդյունավետ  է` մանավանդ  ովքեր  ուզում  են  կարգավորել  պրոբլեմները  կապված  նյութափոխանակության  հետ: Իսկ  հաց,  պանիր  սիրում  եմ  ուտել  հիմնականում  կանաչեղենի  հետ//  էս  դեպքեւմ  օգուտը  ավելի  շատ  է//,  իսկ  թեյը  խմում  եմ  առանց  դրանց  համադրության//  մի  տեղ  կարդացել  եմ, որ  թեյը  ինքն  իրենով  ավելի  օգտակար   է,  մանավանդ   նրանց  համար  ովքեր  ունեն  քաշի  հետ  կապված  պրոբլեմներ// :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս_ինչ_սոված եմ- ը քվեարկել ա սուրճի օգտին :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  
բա հաց, պանիր, կարագ?

----------

Morpheus_NS (23.04.2009)

----------


## Censor

Ժասմինի թեյ ու պանիր..
Տենց մի 2 ամիս հանգիստ կդիմանամ, էլ բան չեմ ուզի))

Սուրճ չեմ սիրում ընդհանրապես, կարագ նույնպես, հաց էլ հաաազարից մեկ..

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թեյ, բայց էս վերջերս սկսել եմ լուծողական  :LOL:  սուրճ էլ խմել, որ հանկարծ կանգնածս տեղը չքնեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Don't Worry

Թեյ - ամեն օր  :Tongue:

----------


## ars83

> Թեյ թե Սուրճ՞


Թեյ առանց շաքարի։
Կանաչ, ուրցով կամ դաղձով։

----------

cold skin (19.03.2009)

----------


## Lady-In-Red

ԹԵՅիկ , օրական մի քանի անգամ, առանց շաքարի... իսկ քննությունների ժամանակ ավելի շատ եմ խմում... իսկ եթե սխալմամբ մի օր սութճ եմ խմում, ամբողջ գիշեր արթուն եմ մնում  :Sad:  :Sad:  ամենալավը թեյն է  :Tongue:

----------


## Mari

Սուրճի  հանդեպ  իմ  «սերը»  ձևավորվել  է  մանկուց: Միշտ  տեսնում  էի,  որ  մերոնք  անընդհատ  սուրճ  են  խմում,  զիլ  ձենս  գցում  էի,  թե  ինձ  էլ  տվեք: Դե  3  տարեկան  երեխու՝  սուրճ  խմելու  ինչ  տարիքն  է: Մի  շատ  սև  հարևան  ունեինք: Մերոնք էլ  ասեցին, «Մարիանկա  ջան, ինքը  փոքր  ժամանակվանից  անընդհատ  կոֆե  ա  խմել,  դրա  համար  էլ  սենց  սևա»: Էդ  օրվանից  սուրճի  մասին  մոռացա,  ու  մանկապարտեզում  ու  դպրոցում  իմ  պարտքն  էի  համարում  բոլորին  լուսավորել: Հենց  մի  քիչ  մուգ  մաշկով  երեխա  էի  տեսնում, կարեկցանքով  լի  ձայնով հարցնում  էի՝ «Կոֆե՞  ես խմում»,  ու  լուրջ  դեմքով  ավելացնում՝ «Էլ  չխմես»:
 Թեյ  շատ  եմ  սիրում,  բայց  իսկական, էն  որ  ժամերով  պատրաստում  են: Մոշի  մուրաբայով  ու  հաճելի  մարդկանց  ընկերակցությամբ  թեյը զով  եղանակին,  ծառերի  տակ,  դրանից  հավես  բան  չկա: Ե՜րբ  եմ  գնալու  հանգստանալու :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Դե արաջին տեղը գրավում է սուրճը  :Ok: , այնուհետև՝ թեյը, իսկ երրորդ տարբերակը դուրս է մնում ցանկից  :Angry2:  Ի՞նչ կարագ, կարագի անուն չտաք  :Bad:   :Angry2:

----------


## Չիպ

> Ի՞նչ կարագ, կարագի անուն չտաք


ճիշտ ես, :Cool:  ես  էլ եմ համո կարագ մարագ չկա, չեմիչե :Angry2:  կարագ :Cool: 


շա՜՜՜տ եմ սիրում թեյ, օրը 5-6 բաժակը պարտադիրա իսկ ավելը ցանկալի  :Drinks:

----------


## cold skin

Ես շաատ եմ սիրում թեյ հատկապես կանաչ՝ մելիսայով, ռամաշկայով, լոտոսով, առանց շաքար:
Բայց ամենասիրած թեյս "Մալախիտօվայա շկատուլկա"-ն է :
Սուրճ էլ մեկ-մեկ խմում եմ, բայց սև չէ, մնացած տեսակները:

----------


## Kita

Ես երկուսի համար էլ գժվում եմ, նայած հավեսի :Smile: 
Չեմ կարա մեկը ընտրել :Jpit:  բազմազան չայերի մանյա ունեմ :Jpit: 
Մեկ էլ աղացած կոֆեի հոտի համար ուշքս գնում է :Love:

----------

Lady SDF (21.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Կոֆեն տղայի խմելու բան չի:  :Wink:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

ԹԵյ  :Love:  ծաղիկներով (Շատ  արագ հանգստացնող միջոց,բայց թույլ թուրմով) կամ սև, բերգամուտի էլ եմ սիրում, որ մի թեթև հոտը տա  :Love: 
Սուրճ չեմ խմում, չեմ էլ ուզում 
Պանիր կարագն էլ հացով լավնա   :Wink: 
Թեկուզ կարագը, թարմ վիճակում առանց հաց էլ եմ սիրում  :Nyam: , այ սենց գիժ բաներ  :Blush:

----------


## Sona_Yar

Սուրճ սկսել եմ օգտագործել երևի  25-26 տարեկանից, երեխաներիս  ծնվելուց հետո:
Խմում եմ օրվա մեջ մի անգամ՝ էն էլ կոնֆետի «խաթեր»: :Smile:  Հայաստանում  մի ամբողջ ծիսակատարություն էր սուրճ  ըմպելը՝ հարևաններ, բամբասանք, նորություններ...Լավ էր, էլի...

----------


## Moon

լօլ, ինչ ծիծաղելի թեմա... :LOL: 
Ես թեյ եմ սիրում...ընդմիշտ թեյ... :Love: 
Բայց դե հաց ուպանիր էլ եմ շատ սիրում, սուրճ էլ մեկ մեկ, որ չքնեմ

----------


## Vaho

Հիվանդ ժամանակ թեյ, մուրաբով
Խմած ժամանակ սուրճ, մի քանի բաժակ :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

միայն սուրճ ու տարբեր տարբեր :Love:  թեյ արդեն մի 10տարի ա չեմ խմում

----------

Nadine (21.03.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Tongue: սուրճ  այդքան էլ չեմ սիրում... 1000-ից մեկ եմ խմում... իսկ թեյ սիրում եմ, մանավանդ հատապտուղների  :Yes:

----------


## Lady SDF

Սուրճն ու թեյը օրվաս անբաժան մասն են կազմում: Սուրճը առանց կաթի: Իսկ ավելի շատ թեյ եմ խմում քան սուրճ, և հիմնականում բուսական (կանաչ, երեքնուկ, անանուխ) և մրգային (դեղձ, մոշ, cranberry, նարինջ, նուռ) թեյեր: Այ, «Ակումբ»-ի նռան թեյից հաճույքով կխմեի հիմա  :Hands Up: :

----------


## ivy

Երբևէ չեմ խմում ոչ սուրճ, ոչ թեյ: 
Կաթ եմ խմում, ջուր ու մեկ-մեկ էլ գազավորված ըմպելիք:  :Blush:

----------


## impression

Առավոտյան, դեռ աչքերս հազիվ բացած` սուրճ: Երբ հիվանդ  եմ կամ հերթական դիետան եմ պահում, առանց շաքարավազի թեյ: Երբ ուրախ ու երջանիկ եմ` պեպսի:  :Smile:

----------

Kita (21.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (23.04.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Թեյ  :Love:  
Սիրում եմ նանայով, դաղձով, ուրցով , ինչպես նաև մեխակով ու դարչինով պատրաստված թեյեր :Love:  հիվանդ ժամանակ լիմոնով մեղրով /շատ շտապ լավացնումա, համել համովա /
սև թեյ էլ եմ սիրում  :Love:  
թեյ միայն թեյ էլի :Jpit:

----------

Surveyr (26.03.2009)

----------


## Armeno

Երկուսնել սիրում եմ, բայց թեյ ավելի շատ եմ խմում  :Smile:

----------


## Surveyr

Միանշանակ թեյ, կանաչ հասմիկով,   

 սուրճ ընդանրապես չեմ օգտագործում, արդեն 1.5 տարի  :Yes:

----------

Արիացի (26.03.2009)

----------


## Մովսես

Ժողովուրդ թունդ հայկական սրճից լավը չկա  :Cool:

----------

Morpheus_NS (23.04.2009)

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Թեյ եմ սիրում խմել, սուրճ տենց էլ չսիրեցի:

----------


## Մանե

ընտրել եմ թեյ,չնայած վերջերս դառը թունդ սուրճի գիժ եմ դարձել :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Սպարտ

> Թեյ, սուրճ… հաց պանի


 կեր ու բանիր :Smile: 

նախընտրում եմ թեյ

----------


## Second Chance

Այ այսօր իսկական թեյի եղանակ է:
Վերցնում էք թեյի բաժակը մեջը լցնում էք մի քանի հատիկ մեխակ , մեկ սև թեյի բաձիկ ու եռացրաց ջուր: Շաքարը ըստ ցանկության: Խմելուց հետո մեխակները չէք թափում նորից էք նույնը կրկնում. այս անգամ առոմատը ավելի ուժեղ է լինում :Love:  :Nyam: 
Է՜խ անուշ :Drinks:

----------

Mankik (23.04.2009)

----------


## Mankik

Ես սուրճի սիրահար եմ :Ok:

----------


## Ուրվական

Թեյ և միայն ու միայն թեյ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

